# Old Craftsman Stuff



## dlane (Feb 24, 2015)

Oops " went to a Craig's list add "drill press $75. " it is a old craftsman  mod# 101-bd2b it was missing spindle return assembly so I told him I wasn't interested then he said he had two bench grinders and I could have all for $70. So I bought them.  He was moving and didn't have room for them. One of the grinders is a block head and the other is a Sears and Roebuck 3/4 hp motor with buffer and whire wheel on a HF Chi pedistle and that's the only thing that has chi on it.
All run smoth quiet ,drill press needs spindle return assembly. Here are some pics , . Any one know Where can I find a parts diagram for press & block head?.  and spindle return assembly ? This new software has some bugs.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Feb 24, 2015)

O yea the press has a 1/2 hp motor. Block head has 1/4 hp, buffer is 3/4 hp


----------



## Round in circles (Feb 25, 2015)

Are you Australian ?  
I ask because your pictures when viewed from here in the UK are upside down


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2015)

Round in circles said:


> Are you Australian ?
> I ask because your pictures when viewed from here in the UK are upside down


----------



## tweinke (Feb 26, 2015)

Was thinking the same thing, but more in the line of being really hard to set up stock on the table.


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2015)

tweinke said:


> Was thinking the same thing, but more in the line of being really hard to set up stock on the table.


Tryed to reply earlier don't know what happened to pics they are rite side up when I look at them.


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2015)

I Think the site is having software problems in a lot of areas. Any one have any info on these machines ?.


----------



## Hiddenhider (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello Derrick,

That drill press is a real beauty.

A web search of 101-bd2b looks to be a part number instead of a model number. I believe you might have a 10103720 drill press.  But I'm not giving up yet, there is more research to be done.

Thanks, John


----------



## tweinke (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes that is a very nice looking drill press. I was not trying to be mean earlier, as a matter of fact I turned my tablet upside down to try and get a better view........ that didn't work either. Wife just looked at me like I was silly  when the picture did not turn over.  lol. Will be nice when the bugs are worked out of the forum.


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2015)

yea i kinda like it , that # is stamped into the "? bed ,work table"and that is the only numbers i could find on it. it needs the spindle return mechanism , i found one i think will work on ebay  hope i get it. also the motor is not original it is a Baldor 1/2 hp
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2015)

The pics were the rite side up and smaller on this comp till now ?????


----------



## Hiddenhider (Feb 26, 2015)

Were the pics taken with a tablet? I've seen that flip them on other forums.


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2015)

Yup, I pad mini, but i swear they were the rite side up when downloaded, but now on this pc there upside down,,, just looked at them on i pad and there good.  
Strange things are happening


----------



## Hiddenhider (Feb 26, 2015)

I think the Moderators can fix them.


----------



## dlane (Feb 26, 2015)

This things doing strange stuff,    My original post the oops was for duplicate pics not upside down 
So on a pc there upside down and on a I pad there ok. ?       Go figure , and post #16 is a ghost post .


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 27, 2015)

My guess is that you were holding the iPad upside down when you took the photos.    Unfortunately, moderators don't have access to photos.

What is the swing?  And what spindle nose does it have?


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for replying, on this mini the pics are rite side up , on my laptop pc they are upside down, go figure.
I'll see if I can fix them from this end.
Robert The press measures 6 1/2" from column to chuck center and it has a 1/2" chuck on it not sure what spindle nose is , it has a knurled ring on spindle before chuck. The block head bench grinder is 1/4 hp runs smooth,want to go thru it clean and paint. 
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## darkzero (Feb 27, 2015)

Photos fixed


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 27, 2015)

that drill press is a lot like mine except mine is a floor model. not certain what year or model mine is but think it was made by atlas in kalamazoo. you might try googling that model number there is also a sight I think called OWWM I think. think its called old woodworking machinery I found a book for dads old table saw on that place.


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2015)

Any one know if a craftsman 100 and a craftsman 150 drill press have interchangeable spindle return assembly's , they looked the same in pics . Seems I won a auction on eBay for a 150 spindle return assembly.
Thanks
Derrick


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 27, 2015)

I believe that this is the machine you have.  The attachment is the two pages from the 1936 Craftsman Power Tools catalog.  Catalog # is 2380 (without motor) or 2385 (with motor).  The head casting appears to have changed slightly in 1937 photos, with the circular area around the clamp nut clamping the head to the mast being more prominent (like on yours).  Last year appears to be 1941.  In the 1942 catalog, the spindle splined portion is shortened and did not stick into an additional tube stuck on the top of the belt guard (missing on yours).  Swing was at first given as 13", then changed to 12-3/4".

The nearest Atlas model is No. 52.  12-3/4" swing bench model.  There are some minor differences.  The belt guard is smoother (continuous bend instead of stepped).  The ON-OFF switch is mounted in the head above the depth control.  BD2 and BD3 appear to be Atlas part number prefixes.  The 101- in front probably means that it is a Sears part that Atlas made slightly different from the corresponding Atlas part.


----------



## shoeboxpaul (Feb 28, 2015)

Try this link:  http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/572.pdf

On the home page, the menu heading at the top< to the right of Home, hold your cursor over Machine Info and a menu will drop down, click on Publication Reprints. On the new page, scroll down to Sears/Craftsman and click on that. On the new page, click on the Heading "Pub Type" and it will organize the reprints according to the type of machine. Choose a publication by your model drill press, something like 101.03662. When that page opens, you will see a pic of the front of the publication. Click on the blue highlighted View pdf below left of the picture for viewing. 

My Atlas drill press needed a cap for the return spring housing and I found a complete unit on Ebay that was reasonable. 
Good luck


----------



## markknx (Mar 2, 2015)

Try a yahoo group search for crafsman tool and such may turn up a group with info and parts (they have a group for everything else)
Try a bungy cord for the sping.
Guys I sprayed raid in my computer all the bugs are gone now.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 2, 2015)

Derrick---if the spring is just broken---then silver solder it after cleaning it very good---I just butt the broken ends together and use silver solder---on some thinner springs you can even overlap them some and use a couple small rivets or silver solder----it will work good till you run across another new one-----Dave


----------



## Dan Coleman (Mar 2, 2015)

That was made by Atlas.  They have the best return spring design, but it will be tough to find.  Join OWWM.org and make a WTB in the BOYD section.  Vintage Machinery.org will have lots of pix of similar dp's in the Sears section and the Atlas section.  Those grinders are usually pretty smooth.
Dan Coleman


----------



## dlane (Mar 3, 2015)

Unfortunately the whole  spindle return spring assembly was missing when I got the machine. I found one on eBay but don't think its the rite one, the add said for craftsman 150 and I think mine is a 100 , but I won the auction so we'll see.
Thanks


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 3, 2015)

dlane said:


> Unfortunately the whole  spindle return spring assembly was missing when I got the machine. I found one on eBay but don't think its the rite one, the add said for craftsman 150 and I think mine is a 100 , but I won the auction so we'll see.
> Thanks



Derrick--I made my own return for an Atlas Clausing drill press at work--when they said they could not purchase one anymore--I coiled a cable and then made a spring return and mounted it in backside out of the way---it worked perfect for years and I bought the press when they sold it for bids-I still have it and it works great--I made it so the tension could be adjusted at the bottom of tube--it doesn't look original but I don't care --it's more durable than the original----Dave----*sorry about the mess around the press


----------



## dlane (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the pics Dave  ,if I cant find an original I'll give that a try .  I have three drill presses that one is tightest and it doesn't say chi on it .


----------



## PGB1 (Mar 3, 2015)

As odd as this sounds, these people may be able to make you a spring:
Antique Phonograph Supply (antiquephono.com) 
The owners, Dennis & Patti, are very nice people and have made custom springs for me to fit all kinds of phonographs and not-at-all-phono-related items since the 1980's. Actually, if I remember correctly the return spring on my Rockwell drill press came from them. Dennis is a top of the line machinist, so a good conversation can certainly be had!

Plan B- A clock repair part supplier, such as Merritt or S. LaRose may have a 'close enough' spring.  (I could not find the URLs or phone numbers  tonight. My computer is bogging down terribly right now.)

Neat Tools You Found!  Enjoy using them!
Paul


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 3, 2015)

Paul,

His problem isn't just the spring.  He is missing the entire quill return unit.


----------



## PGB1 (Mar 5, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Paul,
> 
> His problem isn't just the spring.  He is missing the entire quill return unit.



I didn't craft my reply too well. I suppose I should have said "If you find or make the other parts, here are places you may be able to get a custom or similar spring..."
Sometimes the other parts are 'makeable' but creating springs, especially if it is a flat coil spring, can be a challenge.


----------



## dlane (Mar 5, 2015)

Got spring assembly from ebay , it won't work it is a coil spring with a fork coming out of knob. There is the rite one on eBay but the cap/knob is broken it dose have the strap spring tho $10.+10 shipping I wrote seller note .
Joe at plaza dose not have one,  the 150 assembly may be able to be modified , Ben to busy to check rite now. But it's on the list.
Thanks


----------



## dlane (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok I got the rite quill return assembly from eBay , the cap is damaged but still works the strap spring is good and it came with the gear shaft that I don't need . The quill return now works !. I have a 150 quill return assembly that I won't need
Thanks all
Derrick


----------

